# Epics CC Car Show @ Azusa High School 5/25/08



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics Car Club will be having a Car Show at Azusa High School on May 25th, 2008.


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

ANYONE LOOKING TO SET UP A BOOTH FOR THE SHOW FEEL FREE TOP HIT ME UP!
AND ONCE AGAIN WE WILL BE HOSTING A HOPP AND WE WILL BE HAVING CASH PRIZE :0 SO GET THOSE HOPPERS READY, MORE INFO ON THE WAY SO KEEP CHECKING BACK WITH US


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

THANK-U EPICS FOR YOUR CONSIDERATION ON CHANGING YOUR SHOW DATE. YOU CAN COUNT ON US TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Feb 2 2008, 07:14 PM~9851583
> *THANK-U EPICS FOR YOUR CONSIDERATION ON CHANGING YOUR SHOW DATE. YOU CAN COUNT ON US TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW.  :biggrin:
> *


No problem Homie. We're all in this together.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Antique Style Car Club will be there to support


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Feb 5 2008, 11:10 AM~9869872
> *Antique Style Car Club will be there to support
> *


Gracias Homie


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

whats up phatz, ruben, byrd


----------



## 82Cadi (Aug 21, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Dukes Pasadena will be up in the casa :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EpicsCruzer78_@Feb 6 2008, 07:49 AM~9876497
> *
> whats up phatz, ruben, byrd
> *



WASSUP PIMPIN?


----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 8 2008, 05:50 AM~9893652
> *WASSUP PIMPIN?
> *


Its Andy Homie


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pride Car Club will be there


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390607
were asking for everyones help one of our members 13yrs. old is battling cancer in need of a bone marrow, his family didn't match so if you guys could come down and help the lil homie out, thanks for the support benny v.p techniques L.A


----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9905211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE'S


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 11 2008, 08:13 AM~9915048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 12 2008, 07:57 AM~9922914
> *        *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 82Cadi (Aug 21, 2007)

:wave: :worship: :worship: :scrutinize: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 12 2008, 08:57 AM~9922914
> *
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC (SGV) WILL BE IN THE HIZZIE !!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BUMP............


----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 14 2008, 06:30 PM~9944797
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW SGV CHAPTER HOMEZ...</span>*


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 15 2008, 08:08 AM~9948375
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:   CONGRATS ON THE NEW SGV CHAPTER HOMEZ...
> *


*ITS IN THE WORKS HOMIE RIGHT NOW BUT YOUULL SEE US OUT THERE IN THE SGV FO SHO THIS YEAR....WE THERE TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY DOG!!!!*  

*BIG UPS TO EPICS (SGV)* :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BUMP.......


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

BUMP.......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 15 2008, 11:20 PM~9955044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

COUNT ME IN, OF GOING.. :yes:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

YOU KNOW DISTINGUISHED WILL BE INDA HOUSE!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 15 2008, 10:20 PM~9955044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Feb 16 2008, 11:51 PM~9961252
> *YOU KNOW DISTINGUISHED WILL BE INDA HOUSE!
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Feb 16 2008, 10:51 PM~9961252
> *YOU KNOW DISTINGUISHED WILL BE INDA HOUSE!
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Feb 17 2008, 12:51 AM~9961252
> *YOU KNOW DISTINGUISHED WILL BE INDA HOUSE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I was there last year , I will be there this year also :biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

THANKS FOR THA SUPPORT HOMIE!


----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EpicsCruzer78_@Feb 22 2008, 03:45 PM~10006175
> *:biggrin:  TTT
> *


   TTMFT!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

you know TRADITION CAR CLUB will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 9 2008, 08:54 PM~9905211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 TRAFFIC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..............


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 14 2008, 06:30 PM~9944797
> *ALONG WITH THE 818 RIDERS CHAPTER</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 5 2008, 01:31 AM~10092703
> *ALONG WITH THE 818 RIDERS CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias GOOD TIMES...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

DONT FORGET TO BRING HOMEGIRL 2


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

kool aid hydraulics will be judging the hop for tha day, so get those hoppers ready!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

WE WILL BE ADDING MORE CATEGORIES FOR EUROS, SUV'S SPECIALTYS AND MUCH MORE SO KEEP CHECKING BACK WITH US ! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@Mar 31 2008, 09:19 AM~10296252
> *WE WILL BE ADDING MORE CATEGORIES FOR EUROS, SUV'S SPECIALTYS AND MUCH MORE SO KEEP CHECKING BACK WITH US ! :biggrin:
> *


WILL HAVE ACCESS TO THE GRASS FIELD FOR MORE CAR ROOM?


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 1 2008, 10:32 AM~10307592
> *WILL HAVE ACCESS TO THE GRASS FIELD FOR MORE CAR ROOM?
> *


Probably not. They usually don't allow us to use it but we will look into it.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Apr 2 2008, 08:45 AM~10314895
> *Probably not. They usually don't allow us to use it but we will look into it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

CASUALS C.C WILL B THERE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OURS!!


----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

CASUALS C.C WILL B THERE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OURS!!


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 82Cadi (Aug 21, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

BUMP TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

looks like its becoming the spot for car shows....hope noone ends up burnin it


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

HOPE EVERYONE IS GETTING THOSE CARS AND HOPPERS READY, THE SHOW WILL BE HERE BEFORE U KNOW IT, HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE !


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 9 2008, 08:06 PM~10377633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 9 2008, 08:06 PM~10377633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

PANSOWNED ! :0


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## EpicsCruzer78 (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT

hope to see everyone there !!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EpicsCruzer78_@Apr 15 2008, 08:37 PM~10425819
> *TTT
> 
> hope to see everyone there !!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It going to be GOOD!!! Can't Wait!!
:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES*


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

5 more weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Just added to our show. Charlie Row Campo will be performing at our Car Show. Hope to see you all there. Come out and support us.


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

THANKS GO OUT IN ADVANCE TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SO LO RIDERS THAT HAVE SHOWN SUPPORT TO THE EPICS CC :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE THERE !


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

TTT ! :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

T :biggrin: T  T


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Missed you guys at our cruisenight......


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406841


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

CASUALS C.C WILL BE THERE


HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR SHOW JUNE 8TH @ AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casuals 68 dart_@Apr 30 2008, 07:36 PM~10546303
> *CASUALS C.C WILL BE THERE
> HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR SHOW JUNE 8TH @ AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

will be there to sopport epics


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 1 2008, 05:51 AM~10549921
> *will be there to sopport epics
> *



Thanks Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*  Bump for the Homies. To the Top ! ! !  *


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Ruben, give me a call, you never sent me your new number....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR EPICS!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Come out and See Charlie Row Campo perform at our Car Show.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

SHOW IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@May 9 2008, 10:16 AM~10616184
> *SHOW IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

HOPEFULLY I GOT THE CADDY STRIPED BY THEN....EITHER WAY, ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

T :biggrin: T  T


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82Cadi (Aug 21, 2007)

:biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: 2 MORE WEEKS HOMIEZ!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@May 14 2008, 03:56 AM~10651677
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: 2 MORE WEEKS HOMIEZ!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

10 More Days....... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@May 15 2008, 11:44 AM~10662376
> *10 More Days....... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

see you guys there


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 17 2008, 12:25 AM~10675369
> *see you guys there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: comeing soon


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HAVE TO WORK DAYSHIFTS THAT WEEKEND :angry: 

MUCH PROPS TO EPICS  HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT SHOW


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

HOPE EVERYONES READY, WERE GETTING CLOSE AND BETTER YET NO WORK ON MONDAY! :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: THIS SUNDAY!!


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid said it


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

READY FOR THA HOP KOOL AID ! :0


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

yes sir


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THIS SUNDAY!!
[/b][/quote]


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: WE'LL BE THUR BRATHAAAAS!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 20 2008, 08:18 PM~10700249
> *:thumbsup: THANKS FOR SUPPORTING YOUR LOCO EPICS CC....</span> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
U CANT STOP THIS SHOW FROM GOIN DOWN U KNOW WHAT I'M SAYIN.... CALLING ALL LO'LOS,HOPPERS,AND FINE HINAS!! THIS SUNDAY!! BRING EM AND SWING EM!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 21 2008, 09:18 AM~10703246
> *
> *


SEE YA THERE ! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

U CANT STOP THIS SHOW FROM GOIN DOWN U KNOW WHAT I'M SAYIN.... CALLING ALL LO'LOS,HOPPERS,AND FINE HINAS!! THIS SUNDAY!! BRING EM AND SWING EM!! 
[/b][/quote]


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Ruben give me a call!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

rain !!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

C U THERE HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 22 2008, 04:33 PM~10714816
> *C U THERE HOMIES! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It's on like Donkey Kong!!!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

hmmmmmm.....ill be in upland all weekend i think ill just take my ride


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 22 2008, 06:49 PM~10715745
> *It's on like Donkey Kong!!!!
> *


AND U KNOW THIS BROTHA!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@May 22 2008, 07:13 PM~10715931
> *hmmmmmm.....ill be in upland all weekend i think ill just take my ride
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@May 22 2008, 07:13 PM~10715931
> *hmmmmmm.....ill be in upland all weekend i think ill just take my ride
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE WE WILL BE HAVING VERY NICE WEATHER IN AZUSA ON SUNDAY HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE !


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

GET THOSE HOPPERS READY FOR THE BUMPER CHECK'N


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Rain or Shine IT"S ON!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 24 2008, 06:24 PM~10729547
> *Rain or Shine IT"S ON!!!
> *


x2


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: almost here just a little while longer :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Rolling out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks to all Epics Car Club Members for a GREAT Show :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool Show!! Got a chance to meet the Homie Benny From Techniques CC and see some killer rides.. Great Show and hope to attend next year, I also hit The Majestics CC Elysian Park Fund raiser For Smiley, and the Traffic CC Picnic in San Dimas..

Great Weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

was a great show....even if i was sick like a dog with the flu... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP EPICS,HAD A GOOD TIME ,SEE YA AT THE NEXT ONE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hop Videos!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L3rCvCiY9E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JEvdhV1LZE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYFQiHEe0gI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmoy5xKldfM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oYk507jFZo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHN25sRWZDY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0x_m-wYEGM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5H9Nws1L9w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92sE2XPVn3M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPdnu24HIYY


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you " EPICS CC" for a good show, Neu Exposure had lots of fun. Hope to see you next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

THIS SHIT IS BAD!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

NO MORE PICS???


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

THANKS "EPICS C.C.", WE ENJOYED YOUR SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR COMING UP!!! SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: COOL SHOW "EPICS" HAD A GOOD ASS TIME!!! EL ADAM


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

more pix?? :dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND EPICS CAR CLUB I WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS , VENDORS , SOLO RIDERS AND PEOPLE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@May 27 2008, 10:56 AM~10745870
> *ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND EPICS CAR CLUB I WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS , VENDORS , SOLO RIDERS AND PEOPLE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US !  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10736289
> *Hop Videos!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L3rCvCiY9E
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

we had alot of fun.thank you for inviting us.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2008, 09:18 PM~10750585
> *we had alot of fun.thank you for inviting us.
> *


OH FO SHO... THANK YOU BIG DOGG....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@May 27 2008, 10:56 AM~10745870
> *ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND EPICS CAR CLUB I WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS , VENDORS , SOLO RIDERS AND PEOPLE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US !  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

HAD A REAL KICK BACK TIME . THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE AND WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR NEXT SHOW . TO ME ALL THE LOCAL SHOWS SEEM TO BE THE BEST TIME . FROM TECHNIQUES , THANKS AGAIN . ALSO A BIG THANK YOU TO ADAM AND THE BOYS FROM TOGETHER CAR CLUB . SEE YOU ALL LATER , RAY


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@May 28 2008, 09:16 AM~10753863
> *HAD A REAL KICK BACK TIME . THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE AND WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR NEXT SHOW . TO ME ALL THE LOCAL SHOWS SEEM TO BE THE BEST TIME . FROM TECHNIQUES , THANKS AGAIN . ALSO A BIG THANK YOU TO ADAM AND THE BOYS FROM TOGETHER CAR CLUB . SEE YOU ALL LATER ,  RAY
> *


Thanks Homie. It was great having you there.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@May 28 2008, 10:16 AM~10753863
> *HAD A REAL KICK BACK TIME . THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE AND WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR NEXT SHOW . TO ME ALL THE LOCAL SHOWS SEEM TO BE THE BEST TIME . FROM TECHNIQUES , THANKS AGAIN . ALSO A BIG THANK YOU TO ADAM AND THE BOYS FROM TOGETHER CAR CLUB . SEE YOU ALL LATER ,  RAY
> *


HEY "RAY" ANYTIME BRO, ANYTIME!! GLAD U ENJOYED OUR COMPANY.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2008, 09:18 PM~10750585
> *we had alot of fun.thank you for inviting us.
> *


WAAAASSSUUP DAVID!! STILL WAITING 4 YUR CALL!! EL ADAM! TOGETHER CC!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@May 26 2008, 07:44 AM~10737779
> *THANKS "EPICS C.C.", WE ENJOYED YOUR SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR COMING UP!!! SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes:GRACIAS "BIG EPICS CC"


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 30 2008, 09:51 PM~10775452
> *:yes:GRACIAS "BIG EPICS CC"
> *


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

